# Mcintosh MC440M capacitor replacement, HELP



## lannyman73 (May 10, 2010)

I have just purchased this used mc440m amp and it has some leaking caps which i would like to replace. problem is what type to replace with. here is the list of caps i need to replace, 35v 4700uf prm nichicon, 25v 2200uf LXF chemi-con, 50v 2200uf LXF chemi-con which are in the power supply end and 50v 10uf chemi con 6mil -6mil rough size with no numbers, their are about 15 of these located everywhere. could really use some advice on what brand and type to use. any help is greatly appreciated. thanks in advance, shawn


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Try Mouser Electronics... they're a Nichicon dealer...

Mouser Electronics - Electronic Component Distributor

Their part number on a similar cap to the 4700 is 647-UPS1V472MHD. About $2.15 each, less if you buy more.

Not sure the brand is significant... but you probably want to make sure you buy caps rated to 105 degrees C.


----------



## lannyman73 (May 10, 2010)

thanks for advice, caps on order , shawn


----------

